

This Parking Lot Is Paved With Solar Panels - piokuc
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/solar-road/?mbid=social_fb

======
JoeAltmaier
"Power signs and street lamps"? As long as you don't mind if they fail to work
much of the time. Solar power being unreliable in foul weather and seasonally.

Its a smart idea to use existing large surfaces for solar collection. Some
issues: when you want the power (e.g. to charge electric cars parked at work)
it'll be mostly covered up by those same cars.

~~~
sunir
The existing power grid is also still available when solar power is
insufficient.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...and vastly more efficient than dirty snowcovered parking lot paving stones
at collecting energy. The cost-effectiveness of pasting 'solar cell' on
everything in sight is certainly debatable.

